# 3DS Dev Kits Price Leaked



## heartgold (Feb 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Planet 3DS has received a leak from an “anonymous insider” about the costs of Nintendo 3DS development kits. According to them, “PARTNER-CTR” is the main development system, and “Panda” is an additional Nintendo 3DS unit designed to be used with special flash cards (it is highly likely that the leaked 3DS unit from China from last month was one such unit). You can see the prices of all the different parts of the kit in the table below:
> 
> Part #	           Item 	                                                                Price
> 
> ...


Source

Cheap


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm buying one


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL at the Source.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 16, 2011)

So can anyone can just buy these or does it have to go through Nintendo like I'm thinking.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 16, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> LOL at the Source.


lol fixed, I must have clicked at the wrong window when I ctrl+c =/


----------



## monkat (Feb 16, 2011)

Wasn't the DS one like....twice as much?


----------



## moodswinger (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude or anything, but what does this tell us?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 16, 2011)

moodswinger said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be rude or anything, but what does this tell us?


Nothing for an average consumer. We know how much developers buy their dev kits off Ninty.


----------



## moodswinger (Feb 16, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> moodswinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So game developers buy this off Nintendo? Pretty pricey considering the large number of shovelwares in the DS especially if what monkat is saying is true.


----------



## VashTS (Feb 16, 2011)

i assume you have to have some kind of cred to get this?  they don't sell it to everyone right?  

i smiled inside when i seen they have dev flash carts.  maybe a commercial one for consumers will come along.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 16, 2011)

Wait! Hold up... Does this mean even MORE devs can get their greedy little shovelware hands on em?

O the humanintendy


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 16, 2011)

While the EA’s and others Ubisofts of the world have been working on 3DS games for almost a year, smaller companies will finally get the chance to produce games for the system as announced two months ago...


----------



## The Pi (Feb 16, 2011)

To be able to buy this (or any other ninty SDK stuff) you need:

*1.* A detailed description of your company, including a summary of your software publishing experience, financial resources and stability (in the form of an annual report or balance sheet for the last three years) and your industry leadership. This information should be in the form of a corporate prospectus, business plan or summary statement;
*2.* A detailed introduction to your key personnel and developers setting forth any technical, managerial or sales experience that may be relevant;
*3.* A marketing plan for your proposed products, including targeted distribution channels, advertising commitments, consumer service resources, merchandising, etc.;
*4.* Any market study information on consumer demand for your proposed product which you may be relying on;
*5.* A written description of your proposed software product;
*6.* A complete summary and at least three samples of software you have previously published and upon which you rely for establishing your technical know-how. [/p]


----------



## Cyan (Feb 16, 2011)

73065 Nintendo 3DS (Development only) “Panda” USA $324
73066 Nintendo 3DS (Development only) “Panda” EU $324
73067 Nintendo 3DS (Development only) “Panda” AUS $324[/p]Nintendo still hasn't heard of currency change. Every developers will want an USA unit, certainly not one from Australia.

Anyway, this SDK looks cheaper than any previous console to me. Could they hope for new third parties developers (from iphone world for example) to be interested and buy a license ?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovely, insiders before it is even launched. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bagsy the new R43DS


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> 73065 Nintendo 3DS (Development only) “Panda” USA $324
> 73066 Nintendo 3DS (Development only) “Panda” EU $324
> 73067 Nintendo 3DS (Development only) “Panda” AUS $324[/p]Nintendo still hasn't heard of currency change. Every developers will want an USA unit, certainly not one from Australia.
> 
> Anyway, this SDK looks cheaper than any previous console to me. Could they hope for new third parties developers (from iphone world for example) to be interested and buy a license ?


Euhm... they are ALL the exact same amount being 324 dollar, hence the $ sign. One can also assume they mean USD


----------



## Neko (Feb 16, 2011)

Edit: didn't read correctly.

This is actually a very good price. Good Job Nintendo!


----------



## 1timeuser (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice, this means current DS dev Hardware will drop soon to a cheaper price soon and I`ll finally be able to some up


----------



## Sir VG (Feb 16, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it comes out funny here because of the lack of tables.  See the source page to see what I mean.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 17, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Euhm... they are ALL the exact same amount being 324 dollar, hence the $ sign. One can also assume they mean USD


Ooops ... you are right


----------

